# BMW Plant Spartanburg Tours are Temporarily Suspended



## kkratochvil (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm set for PCD of my X6, M50i on 4/23. I received the following from the Performance Center today:

"At the BMW Group, the health and safety of our associates, business partners and customers is our top priority. We have been monitoring the coronavirus outbreak closely, and we feel it is important that we do our part to reduce the risk that anyone might contract or inadvertently spread the virus. Therefore, out of an abundance of caution, we have decided to suspend tours here at BMW Plant Spartanburg until further notice. Once tours resume, you may call 1-AAA-PPP-XXXX and speak with a factory tour reservationist about rescheduling."

It's understandable and not all that surprising, given the moves many companies are making right now. 

Just thought I'd pass it along so anyone that might be considering PCD is aware of this change. Obviously, it's impossible to tell when they'll start again...

In my opinion, the best part of PCD is the chance to drive on the track, so it won't deter me, but the plant tour is certainly a great perk of the trip. So, it will be missed...


----------



## southcoastguy (Jan 3, 2017)

I toured the plant last year while attending O'Fest. You don't really come into contact with anyone so I don't know what the concern is for.


----------



## BenF12400 (Sep 2, 2009)

southcoastguy said:


> I toured the plant last year while attending O'Fest. You don't really come into contact with anyone so I don't know what the concern is for.


Maybe one of the concerns is customers going in and out of the vehicles that one drives at the PCD and touching everything, or the fact that someone sits in your new vehicle with you to go over everything. Or being in the bus from the hotel to the PC (if they still do that)with others who could have been traveling from anywhere. Plus sitting in the lunchroom. All involve potential contacts.


----------



## kkratochvil (Dec 10, 2011)

BenF12400 said:


> Maybe one of the concerns is customers going in and out of the vehicles that one drives at the PCD and touching everything, or the fact that someone sits in your new vehicle with you to go over everything. Or being in the bus from the hotel to the PC (if they still do that)with others who could have been traveling from anywhere. Plus sitting in the lunchroom. All involve potential contacts.


I think you mis-understood my post...Only the plant tour has been suspended. All of the rest of the PCD items you mentioned above (shuttle, track driving, lunch and delivery of your vehicle) are still taking place as usual.


----------



## [email protected] of Bel Air (Jul 3, 2014)

At least they are making it up with more track time so that's a bonus!


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

Has anyone taken delivery lately? Are plant tours still happening?


----------



## Bright Spark (May 9, 2014)

Recently confirmed our registration for a New Owner's Track Drive next month but to my knowledge plant tours are not happening.


----------



## Jamaal_1 (Dec 10, 2020)

Last year went to the tour it was amazing. Really good experience workers are very good. No one came contact to anyone.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

A modified plant tour is occurring for the past 2 months of Hall 50 (X5/X6/X7) as part of the PCD program. I have done 9 PCD’s todate, and the area of the body shop that is the tour now is all-new. The assembly area of Hall 50 and 52 was always the PCD tour pre-COVID which I experienced in the past.


----------



## jvogt1 (Aug 29, 2007)

Ibiza said:


> A modified plant tour is occurring for the past 2 months of Hall 50 (X5/X6/X7) as part of the PCD program. I have done 9 PCD’s todate, and the area of the body shop that is the tour now is all-new. The assembly area of Hall 50 and 52 was always the PCD tour pre-COVID which I experienced in the past.



Things are heating up in South Carolina Covid-wise. I hope they can get it under control without shutting down PCD.


https://www.thestate.com/news/coronavirus/article248380685.html


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

jvogt1 said:


> Things are heating up in South Carolina Covid-wise. I hope they can get it under control without shutting down PCD.
> 
> 
> https://www.thestate.com/news/coronavirus/article248380685.html


The PC staff is well aware of this, as the upstate has been a hot zone in SC since day 1 during COVID. I highly doubt PCD will be shut down anytime soon based on my discussions.


----------

